

We need a black Macbook Air. - asselinpaul

How cool would a black Macbook Air be. Black anodised aluminium unibody, looking like a beautiful Thinkpad... I am pretty sure that the technology is here. Also I haven't actually hold a Nokia Lumia but how his the material. Would a MBA be attractive in polycarbonate?
======
tolitius
how cool would a white Thinkpad be looking like a a beautiful Macbook Air...

I hope Lenovo gets their shit together and release a sexy version of Thinkpad
with Apple's trackpad. So I am no longer hooked on Apple and can get back to
Ubuntu, as it is a far more superior platform for development.

Until then, a touchpad alone on my Mac Book Pro kills all the laptop
wannabes..

------
traxtech
IMHO, high DPI displays are way more needed

~~~
asselinpaul
Totally agree but that also means more GPU which means more battery. Apple
really does have to strike the perfect balance.

------
wmf
Apple would probably charge $150 extra for it, though.

~~~
asselinpaul
true, talking about extras, a matte display would also be good.

------
Joyfield
Yep!

